# 91035 with or w/o modifier 26



## erikau (Nov 4, 2009)

If the physician places the bravo - do you have to use modifier 26. Medicare fee schedule includes payments without the modifier 26, which I thought was for the interpretation.
What is the correct way to bill this procedure when the surgeon places the bravo?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Nov 4, 2009)

It depends on who purchased the capsule. In our office, our GI's purchase the capsule (which by the way is not separately billable) and they code globally 91035 at the time of interpretation.


----------



## erikau (Nov 5, 2009)

The facility purchases the capsules & our physician places and interprets.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Nov 5, 2009)

Then yes, you will need modifier -26.


----------

